# Dutchman Voltage 3655 Toy Hauler Reviews



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

Looking at a new 2017 model, fully loaded. Reviews i have read are not good. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Also looking at possibly Torque TQ 321 model

Thanks in Advance


----------

